# I AM SKELETON JELLY



## ShadowXP (Mar 25, 2010)

I am ShadowXP? _No!_ I am Skeleton Jelly!
_I am Skeleton Jelly / I am Skeleton Jelly_


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 25, 2010)

Well that was stupid.


I like it.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 25, 2010)

I am gettin' eaten.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nooo! He got ate by the seaweed monster!

Poor skeleton.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 25, 2010)

Am I drunk on xcdjy?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT S**T


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2010)

Reminds me of Rice Boy, only more bizarre.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2010)

worst comic ever


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> best comic ever


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> worst comic ever


----------



## gotchapt (Mar 26, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> best comic ever


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 26, 2010)

don't fucking put words in my mouth!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## moozxy (Mar 26, 2010)

My brain!... is made... of tiny... SHADOWXPS!


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 26, 2010)

What...in...the...name...of...hell...Rydrian...?

My brain is all fucked up now from reading that.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

i find all of this to be very troubling... please stop it now


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 26, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> I wish this was more like Twilight with sparkling vampires


----------



## clegion (Mar 26, 2010)

MY HEEEEEAADDDDD MY HEAAAAADDDD


----------



## raulpica (Mar 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *snip*


Just when I thought that there couldn't be shittier comics in this thread, you came and proved me wrong.

Kudos.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 27, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Just when I thought that there couldn't be shittier comics in this thread, you came and proved me wrong.


My work here is done!
*flies off into the sunset*


----------

